# Semiramis



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Semiramis Hotel (just off Tahrir) was ransacked at gunpoint by unknown group last night. Protesters stopped fighting the police and called them over to protect the hotel and guests. This morning the hotel management issued statement thanking the revolutionaries for their efforts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and this happens to be the same hotel that was photographed with tear gas being fired from one of the bedroom balconies... mmmmmm


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Come to Egypt 

"Dozens of guests at the Semiramis Intercontinental in Cairo have checked out after the lobby was ransacked by mobs early Tuesday morning during clashes between security forces and protesters near Tahrir Square. 

An executive at the hotel told reporters that more than 45 clients insisted on leaving despite the hotel's offer to relocate them to higher floors, away from the clashes. He said guests at other neighboring hotels also followed suit. "

Update: Dozens of guests leave Semiramis, neighboring hotels after attack | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and this happens to be the same hotel that was photographed with tear gas being fired from one of the bedroom balconies... mmmmmm


really? I missed that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> really? I missed that




Yes it was all over facebook..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

????? ????? ??????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

trying to find the tear gas photo


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Free suite upgrade? Tempting....


----------

